# First test "Monster Truck" track.



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

*First test "Monster Truck" track. Link Repaired.*

First test of "Monster Truck" track.

Link now working..... I hope..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAytdO70Kek


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

not sure the link is working


----------



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

*The track at a later stage.*

To see the track with more of the obstacle's in place, and more of the painting done, have a look here.


----------

